

Play God, and control these smart home engineers hamster cage office - oeeve
https://futurehome.no/demo

======
chribru
What happened to the chaos mode, by the way?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFrT17ddkz0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFrT17ddkz0)

~~~
ttty
Here it is again:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsiylwq1BR0&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rsiylwq1BR0&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
Sigmaister
That's cool

------
indyisfaster
It's actually a pretty cool system. And with everything thats happening in
this area atm, one can really say the smart home times are upon us! =p

~~~
Sigmaister
What do you mean upon us?

------
chewbacca11
“RAWRGWAWGGR.” (Wookie for "Awesome").

------
Sigmaister
Haha, people may go inzane here...

